# 2005 Alumacraft 2072 tunnel



## jtbowfisher (Dec 12, 2008)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2366306#post2366306


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

How deep is that ride Jason?
The more I look at it the more I like it.


----------



## jtbowfisher (Dec 12, 2008)

I think the sides are thirty inches, she rides dry!


----------



## jtbowfisher (Dec 12, 2008)

Tony if your interested, call me.


----------



## GuitarCrazyo (Oct 25, 2009)

IMO there are other projects more importants as a tunnel in the Pirineos between Madrid and Valencia-Zaragoza-Toulousse, due to the great quantity of traffic that exists in the coastal zones


----------



## jtbowfisher (Dec 12, 2008)

Sold


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Did you buy what is in your avatar. If so, when we going offshore.


----------



## jtbowfisher (Dec 12, 2008)

We bought that boat in Florida in august, I've had it out a few times in the gulf already. Needless to say I am done bowfishing tournaments.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

from the pot into the fire. And you thought bowfishing got expensive.


----------

